# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Не могу корректно выгрузить данные из 1с УТ 11 в 1с-Битрикс(старт)

## nacin@mail.ru

Использую узел обмена с сайтами
Выгружаются данные без цены
Может я что-то не так делаю

----------


## 445711

Этого никто еще ни разу сделать не смог !

----------

